# blasting and cruising and no gains



## GetBig777 (Apr 28, 2014)

Started blasting and cruising about 7 months ago. started off with just a gram of test c a week for good gains then cruised about 8-10 weeks did a second cycle of tren and tren with no gains i think it as bunk but test was real so i threw tren in the thrash and cruised for about 3 months. just started another blast at 1000 mg test c, 600 mg deca, 500 mg eq wk. been 12 days and i dont see or feel any different. know it takes longer like another week or 2 to really feel but id feel something by now. heard when blasting and cruising your receptors get shot from being on so long even though you cruise awhile thats why im doing both deca and eq at a moderate dose instead of just one like most people will say. i just wanted to make sure i get some gains because i havent in awhile and have spent alot of money to get them. looking for any advice about how to keep gains going when blasting and cruising. im running alpha pharma line and all the codes checked out on the site. first time with this brand but i heard they good. im just not feeling it though. im up 2 lbs in 12 days and i think thats just from eating more. no strength gain yet.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2014)

dont forget to increase your calories again


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah you gotta be eating tons of protein too-gear alone won't do much-diet makes all the difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah been eating 4 food meals a day and 2 shakes a day but i eat mostly clean stuff like breakfast is always 4 eggs, bowl of oats and glass of fat free milk other meals are like chicken breast and veggies or ground turkey spagetti and i eat alot of like tuna chicken and hamburger helpers to.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 28, 2014)

those calories arnt probably want you want to see but i dont want to put on fat either though. all muscle.


----------



## need2lift (Apr 28, 2014)

Not the expert here but I wouldn't expect much in 12 days...EQ and Deca both take a while to kick in


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 28, 2014)

it's true but i think i would at least feel different by now. alsow hen blasting and cruisine can you get to a point where you cant grow no matter what you take? worried that might be the problem if thats possible.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 29, 2014)

Those are long estered oils the EQ takes almost 5 weeks to really get going which is why most people will do it for at least 14 weeks 16-20 is best. Same with deca. Nothing you can do about it now since you already own that gear. Next time around go for the short esters like test prop, NPP which is same as deca but short ester so it hits within a week. EQ well that is what it is. I'm planning an EQ run this fall that will last 20 weeks that one is for the long haul bro. Your short blast cruise cycles I am not sure how far you will get on those. Building true muscle takes time even on high amounts of gear. Don't expect to gain 20 pounds on a cycle. 7-12 would be a good cycle in my opinion. I gain around 10-15 each cycle but these are long cycles at least 12 weeks long. The stories of guys that say they gained 10 pounds in 2 weeks might be true but I bet they are eating garbage and bloating like a mutha. It is impossible to gain 10 pounds of muscle in a few weeks.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 29, 2014)

GetBig777 said:


> yeah been eating 4 food meals a day and 2 shakes a day but i eat mostly clean stuff like breakfast is always 4 eggs, bowl of oats and glass of fat free milk other meals are like chicken breast and veggies or ground turkey spagetti and i eat alot of like tuna chicken and hamburger helpers to.



I blast and cruise myself.. kicking up the food is always a hard part for me..


Just by your breakfast your not eating anywhere near enough man. You could easily pick that up just by throwing in another 2-4 eggs.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 29, 2014)

How much weight muscle/fat you gain really depends on your diet..  Hard to really grow on 4 eggs, "bowl of oats" and milk then chicken and veggies rest of the day. Without going in to to much detail on the diet, I'd recommend following an easy strict diet that way you can find your baseline and what you need to gain/lose.  

As far as the blast/cruise goes I am a fan at times.. I also believe it is a good idea to come off and let the body "reset" after a while.  When I think blast/cruise I think test/eq/deca (or whatever you choose) for 8-10 weeks and then cruising at 100-200mg/wk.  The immediate weight gain in the first couple of weeks is usually water weight and maybe some muscle/fat.  good luck !


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 29, 2014)

Idk, at 10 weeks the EQ is just starting to get good. Seems like we are leaving a lot of gains on the table by going just til the EQ starts helping you then stopping. However a lot of guys do have a lot of success with the short blast and cruise. I do a 16 week cycle then cruise on 250 a week test for 6-8 weeks then go again for another 16 week. Its like 2 1/2 cycles a year. Ive been gaining consistently 12 pounds a year for the last 3 I've done this and still maintained my BF never above 13% and always go down to around 8% before bulking again. Diet is the key here. Once I got my food intake dialed in it got a lot easier.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you give your stats? How long training? Height and weight ect?


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 29, 2014)

Guess ill get more gear and run for about 15 weeks soon as i start feeling it. my stts below

25 years old been lifting since i was 14 years old and played football in high school. im about 5 ft 11" with no shoes on
weight 218 lbs in morning with no clothes on. probably about %12 BF. The little pudge i got on my stomach is only fat on my body really. pretty vascular for a guy my weight in my arms and legs.

Tired of cycleing and lpsing alot of muscle and all the stupid sides that come with it is why i made the choice to stay on. i just hope this alpha pharma shit i got is legit. the codes checked out on the site.. if anyone knows about them shoot me a PM let me know please. I got Nolva and clomid in case something bad happens and i have to come off it though. got some alpha clen and t3 on the way now as hope im about to mix in there.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 29, 2014)

and my cruise doses have been 250 mg wk test c


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2014)

I had a dozen eggs(10 of which whites)with 3/4 cup of brown rice mixed in, 300g of sweet potatoes, a banana, some blueberries and strawberries for breakfast.  Just to give you an idea of how to eat to grow.  You can't consume 2000calories a day and then wonder why you're not gaining on gear.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 29, 2014)

Alpha Pharma is g2g. 

FWIW I bulk on 5,000 calories


Warrior


----------



## MDR (Apr 29, 2014)

If you want help, you need to post all your information.  Complete and detailed diet and training regimen.  Years training. Size and weight.  Pct body fat, ect.  Not enough info here.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 30, 2014)

height 5 ft 11 in
weight 219 lbs
25 years old and been lifting since i was 14
around %12 BF 

meals
1) breakfast 4 eggs, bowl of oats, glass of fat free milk
2) protein shake
3) hamburger helper meal with ground turkey instead since its leaner and healthier for you
4) chicken breast and veggies
5) 2 tuna sandwiches on wheat bread 
6) protein shake before bed

training
mondays- chest,triceps  
tuesdays-legs
wendsdays-back, biceps
thursdays- shoulders
fridays, saturdays, and sundays been off but im about to throw in some cardio on those days. I work out at my local college and gyms closed on those days. I work 2 jobs and go to school so i do what i can when i can do it pretty much lol.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not sure of the portions but I doubt you're breaking 3,000 calories, maybe not 2,500. 

1. Drink whole milk
2. Eat red meat
3. Don't be scared of carbs/fats
4. Eat more whole foods and don't rely on shakes



Warrior


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 30, 2014)

Not enough Food Brother. Unless your cutting, EAT!! otherwise your wasting all that gear. Another thing not sure how many cycles you have done but that's a lot of gear even for an experienced user. Besides 12 days? These are all long estered anabolics. If you get to week 5 and still nothing then I'd worry. If your gear is legit that shit is gonna hit hard. a gram of test? Hope you got all your AI's.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 30, 2014)

I got nolva and i been cycleing for 3 years.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got tired of losing muscle and having erection problems is why i decided to just stay onat a low dose when not cycleing. it's my choice and i am well aware of the consicuences also.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok all good. You have 3 years experience in steroid use, but you don't have a handle on the basics like caloric intake? Not trying to be a dick just saying brother. Trying to help you out on your quest for Huge!!


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 30, 2014)

want to put on muscle i dont want to put on fat but ill up the calories some.


----------



## apostolic777 (Apr 30, 2014)

GetBig777 said:


> want to put on muscle i dont want to put on fat but ill up the calories some.



That's understandable, but if you want to grow you have to have proper nutrients and one is calories. Just eat clean and you'll keep fat off

MFL Rep....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 30, 2014)

GetBig777 said:


> want to put on muscle i dont want to put on fat but ill up the calories some.



Sounds to me like you haven't figured out how your body reacts to macros. Start a food journal and figure out what you need to do.  There are a hundred different ways to diet From keto to carb cycling to low carb.  You have to figure out what works for you.  I dont know your body type but some people have to do bulker then cut.  In a bulker they focus on eating a ton and during the cut they focus on cutting fat and maintaining gains. but in order to do this you need to figure out what the minimum macros you can eat with out losing muscle.  

If you dont eat you might as well be pinning gears and praying.... fuck the gym to much work.

Basically the problem isn't your gear.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 30, 2014)

Here ya go. Maybe it will help you get a better idea of what you need...


http://www.freedieting.com/tools/weight_gain_calculator.htm


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 30, 2014)

I like using "my fitness pal" for diet logging on my iPhone. Makes it super easy to count everything. These guys are right though. At 5"11 218 you probably have a pretty quick metabolism. I would up your food. I personally eat 6 meals whether I'm cutting or bulking but the macronutrients vary greatly depending on my goals at that time.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 30, 2014)

yeah ill up the calorie intake see what happens


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 30, 2014)

You can do it carefully without gaining a bunch of fat but like the previous poster said you have to figure out what works for you. I stay around 10-15% bf the whole time I am training for gains. Then with proper dieting and smart carb cycling I trim it down to 6% I go long and slow on the lean down I start in Feb and by May I'm around 10% by August I'll be around 6. Do it this way and you won't lose hardly any lean mass at all. Use highly anti catabolic anobolics while cutting and you will be fine. People lose all their gains when they diet too fast and go completely off test. Stay on the low test like you are doing just figure out the best way you gain and your journey in this lifestyle will be much more rewarding. Good luck.


----------



## GetBig777 (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks for the advice


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 1, 2014)

Also Just so you feel a little better.  This issue with dieting is very common.  I was in the same boat when I first started AAS.  I thought I had a good diet and turned out I didnt.. I was able to make some good gains for a while but then they stopped like you.  It took me over a year(im a slow learner and tried to throw more gear at the prob) to figure out what works best for me and im finally making the progress that I want.  Turns out for me I needed to be eating a lot of whole foods(rice oats meats and veggies less bread and pasta) .  And carb cycling is killing my body fat but I haven't lost one pound of weight. So I'm making slow gains while losing fat.

Good luck man and have fun that's what its all about.


----------



## SoCalSwole (May 1, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Also Just so you feel a little better.  This issue with dieting is very common.  I was in the same boat when I first started AAS.  I thought I had a good diet and turned out I didnt.. I was able to make some good gains for a while but then they stopped like you.  It took me over a year(im a slow learner and tried to throw more gear at the prob) to figure out what works best for me and im finally making the progress that I want.  Turns out for me I needed to be eating a lot of whole foods(rice oats meats and veggies less bread and pasta) .  And carb cycling is killing my body fat but I haven't lost one pound of weight. So I'm making slow gains while losing fat.
> 
> Good luck man and have fun that's what its all about.



Nice work Skinnyguy!! Love to hear stories like that!!


----------



## SoCalSwole (May 1, 2014)

GetBig777 said:


> thanks for the advice



Your welcome


----------



## raysd21 (May 1, 2014)

> hamburger helper meal with ground turkey instead since its leaner and healthier for you



I would like to put the ground turkey issue to bed.  And also ground pork.   That shit is usually like 40%-60% fat.  You have to look at the label.  And your diet is fairly lean as it is.  Why would you restrict yourself from good lean red meat like ground sirloin????  Especially when you are trying to gain muscle.  Make the most out of your cycle and stick to either cutting or bulking.  Lean bulking is for fags.   And if you don't eat fried food, fast food, or processed food.... you can basically eat whatever the fuck you want *especially *if you know how to carb cycle.  Lean bulking with ground turkey...wtf


----------



## SoCalSwole (May 1, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I would like to put the ground turkey issue to bed.  And also ground pork.   That shit is usually like 40%-60% fat.  You have to look at the label.  And your diet is fairly lean as it is.  Why would you restrict yourself from good lean red meat like ground sirloin????  Especially when you are trying to gain muscle.  Make the most out of your cycle and stick to either cutting or bulking.  Lean bulking is for fags.   And if you don't eat fried food, fast food, or processed food.... you can basically eat whatever the fuck you want *especially *if you know how to carb cycle.  Lean bulking with ground turkey...wtf



Lean bulking for fags? Come on man, its 2014, do we need to use that word like its a bad thing? To each their own as long as they don't bother me I'm good. Also, lets define what you meant by "clean bulking" if your talking about chicken, and broccoli every meal. Absolutely agree Thats not going to work. But if your talking eating excluding fried, processed, white flour, and refined sugars, well then thats what I consider clean eating. You still need carbs you still need beef, and some fats. If thats what your saying then I'm in the same boat. I would rather say that extreme clean bulking is for crossfitters, and does not work All good brother not trying to start a war just saying lets try to be accepting of all people.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 1, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I would like to put the ground turkey issue to bed.  And also ground pork.   That shit is usually like 40%-60% fat.  You have to look at the label.  And your diet is fairly lean as it is.  Why would you restrict yourself from good lean red meat like ground sirloin????  Especially when you are trying to gain muscle.  Make the most out of your cycle and stick to either cutting or bulking.  Lean bulking is for fags.   And if you don't eat fried food, fast food, or processed food.... you can basically eat whatever the fuck you want *especially *if you know how to carb cycle.  Lean bulking with ground turkey...wtf




Got to love it when people think that there goals should be your goals..... and where in the hell are you getting ground turkey at 60 percent fat?  you should probably stop shopping there its more than likely ground dog infested with aids GICH!!!


----------



## GetBig777 (May 1, 2014)

Yeah i want to be bigger but definetly not alot fatter so i try to eat clean most of the time. im human though i do slip lol


----------



## GetBig777 (May 1, 2014)

well got my t3 today ill keep it at a low dose to combat fat gain since im increasing my calories. 50 mcg day for duration of bulk. my clen should be here soon i might do small dose of that as well like 40 mcg 2 week on 2 week off.


----------



## raysd21 (May 2, 2014)

> blast at 1000 mg test c, 600 mg deca, 500 mg eq wk. been 12 days


OMFG!!!  By the way the 60% fat was referring to ground pork if you read past the word "fags".   Why doesn't the op post up the nutrional information of his ground meat product and demonstrate if he can calculate the % of fat in it.  Cause anyone that does a first cycle ever of test at 1 gram which is way to high.  Then second cycle of Trenbolone.  Then moves to test, deca, eq is doing things backwards.  *I'm not the one complaining about not gaining 12 days into a Deca, EQ, Test cyp cycle. HOLY FUCKING SHIT> *A little impatient are we?  Nothing has kicked in yet you idiot. Stop waisting our time.  The only thing even remotely kicking in right now is the test cyp.  This whole thread is fucking idiotic.   The op needs to do more research on esters before posting this lame cry for help.   If he had any common sense whatsoever he would have kickstarted with Test Propionate and an oral.  FUCKING JOKE!!!!!!!  Lean bulk complaing 12 days into a cycle what a joke. *FUCKING JOKE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TGB1987 (May 2, 2014)

Op you need more calories.  It doesn't matter if you take tons of gear if you don't have the calories to support growth.  For  bulking I would suggest at least 17-25 cal per lb of body weight.  Also you need to get bloods done if you are running a blast and cruise at your age.  You may think you are ok with the consequences til they actually happen.  You MUST keep an eye on your hematocrit, hemoglobin, RBC, lipids, estradiol  to name a few.   I know from experience.  My levels are high now and I have to donate I haven't run anything near what you are running in the past yr.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.tgbsupplements.com


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> OMFG!!!  By the way the 60% fat was referring to ground pork if you read past the word "fags".   Why doesn't the op post up the nutrional information of his ground meat product and demonstrate if he can calculate the % of fat in it.  Cause anyone that does a first cycle ever of test at 1 gram which is way to high.  Then second cycle of Trenbolone.  Then moves to test, deca, eq is doing things backwards.  *I'm not the one complaining about not gaining 12 days into a Deca, EQ, Test cyp cycle. HOLY FUCKING SHIT> *A little impatient are we?  Nothing has kicked in yet you idiot. Stop waisting our time.  The only thing even remotely kicking in right now is the test cyp.  This whole thread is fucking idiotic.   The op needs to do more research on esters before posting this lame cry for help.   If he had any common sense whatsoever he would have kickstarted with Test Propionate and an oral.  FUCKING JOKE!!!!!!!  Lean bulk complaing 12 days into a cycle what a joke. *FUCKING JOKE!!!!!!!!!*



Re Re anger is scary.....


----------



## GetBig777 (May 2, 2014)

to those that offered positive support thanks. those that were a fucking asshole, screw you.


----------



## FordFan (May 3, 2014)

I skipped over most of the post. From what I read you're expecting too much too quick. Plus, you're not eating no where near enough food.


----------



## raysd21 (May 3, 2014)

I was definitely one of the assholes.  I think I've said enough.  No need to you know what.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Mar 28, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> OMFG!!!  By the way the 60% fat was referring to ground pork if you read past the word "fags".   Why doesn't the op post up the nutrional information of his ground meat product and demonstrate if he can calculate the % of fat in it.  Cause anyone that does a first cycle ever of test at 1 gram which is way to high.  Then second cycle of Trenbolone.  Then moves to test, deca, eq is doing things backwards.  *I'm not the one complaining about not gaining 12 days into a Deca, EQ, Test cyp cycle. HOLY FUCKING SHIT> *A little impatient are we?  Nothing has kicked in yet you idiot. Stop waisting our time.  The only thing even remotely kicking in right now is the test cyp.  This whole thread is fucking idiotic.   The op needs to do more research on esters before posting this lame cry for help.   If he had any common sense whatsoever he would have kickstarted with Test Propionate and an oral.  FUCKING JOKE!!!!!!!  Lean bulk complaing 12 days into a cycle what a joke. *FUCKING JOKE!!!!!!!!!*


A bit rough but 100% correct. Your 25 and decided to blast and cruise.  So with all of your research you know that you stand to potentially destroy your ability to produce Testosterone naturally or have children? 
You are aware of this but unaware of the different esters and how they effect the release of the hormone in your body? If you did you wouldn't have posted this thread. I'm sorry but you really sound quite ignorant. 
I don't know what you've been researching but you need to go back  and do a lot more before making any more stupid decisions with no real understanding of what the hell you are doing. For God's sake you are only 25!


----------



## Bigjim5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Bigjim5 said:


> A bit rough but 100% correct. Your 25 and decided to blast and cruise.  So with all of your research you know that you stand to potentially destroy your ability to produce Testosterone naturally or have children?
> You are aware of this but unaware of the different esters and how they effect the release of the hormone in your body? If you did you wouldn't have posted this thread. I'm sorry but you really sound quite ignorant.
> I don't know what you've been researching but you need to go back  and do a lot more before making any more stupid decisions with no real understanding of what the hell you are doing. For God's sake you are only 25!



Just realized this thread is over a year old. Duh.


----------

